# 3 Blade Pack - Curve/Ripping/Resawing



## woodenwarrior

I use Timberwolf blades for re sawing exclusively. They are definitely high quality and worth every penny spent on them.


----------



## DanYo

good review … will give them a try on my next blade purchase


----------



## andy_P

Wow, Steve, that is something coming from you. You bet I'll give them a try. My attempts at resawing using my Grizzly still have never produced what I expected. Maybe these will help. I've tuned, retuned and did if over and over again. Never have gotten it right.


----------



## ArtistryinWood

I to have used the Wood Slicer Resaw Blade from Highland, it performed very well for about ten minutes. I ordered it to cut some veneer for a friend from a 10" wide piece of Quartersawn Oak. As i said it worked very well on the first board, i sliced of some beautiful 1/16" pieces, very smooth cut and with the thin kerf was able to get a few extra pieces. The next board had a knot and after it cut through it, lost its set and would no longer track straight. Now i know a knot in Oak can be very hard, but i put my regular 1/2" Timberwolf back in and finished the board with no problems. Disappointed


----------



## pintodeluxe

I have been using the Olsen All-Pro blades. Although they work great initially, they don't last very long. I might give Timberwolf blades a try, however I like blades that last, so I might just get a carbide tipped blade. 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## gfadvm

Timberwolf's bi-metallic resaw blades are pricey but do last a lot longer than their standard blades (and are still less $ than carbide tipped blades). I always call T Wolf and tell them what I want the blade to do. Then they recommend the best blade for my application. Always good advice!


----------



## AandCstyle

TimberWolf also has great customer service IMO.


----------



## Hawaiilad

I have been using Wood slicer blades for years and just the other day noticed I only have one 1/2" blade left and it was a bit dull, so I took it off the saw and over to the bench grinder. I had seen several you tube videos regarding how to sharpen a BS blade and away I went. Took about 20 minutes and when I re-installed the blade I picked up a a log of Norfolk pine and it cut like butter…then I went on to a log of Ohia…a very hard wood grown here in the Islands and once again it cut really easy and fast. I am sold on resharpening blades. Only wish I could do it on 1/4" blades…can see all the teeth


----------



## Alongiron

Lots of good comments on he blades. I think both types of blades are good but I am really impressed with these Timber Wolf blades. Larry Could you tell me which video you watched? I am interested in the sharping thing..It would be worth a try to add a some shop life to the blades.


----------



## Tennessee

I too went over to Timberwolf. My resaws have been stellar. I don't see me buying any other brand, going forward.


----------



## TDH

I have decided to give Timberwolf blades a try. I have used several brands, not happy with any so far. They all have made straight cuts but most I have to feed too slow for my taste and cuts require too much sanding. Hope Timberwolf is better.


----------



## redryder

What I like about your review is that you include the web site and the price of the product.
Not many people do.
Thanks….....................


----------



## b2rtch

Alongiron, could you tell us , in a little while, how long they stay sharp.
I was very disappointed with Woddslicer blades which get dull extremely fast ( and I mean extremely).
I now use bi-metal blades which last much longer but I they are as sharp.


----------



## Grumpymike

Thanks to all of you for your input on the Timber Wolf blades … I thought it was just me noticing how fast some blades wear and get dull.
I have two band saws, a 12 inch Craftsman and a 14" Ricon. The Ricon is used mostly for re-saw and sports a 3/4" blade and I keep a 1/4" on the Craftsman … 
I do have 4 blade sizes for the Ricon and 3 for the Craftsman. (But I change them as rarely as I can … PITA).
IMHO, the Timber Wolf blades have out preformed the other brands that I have used, and their Customer service is outstanding, being manned by knowledgeable, patient and courteous folks who want to make you a happy customer.
Thanks Alongiron for your post.


----------



## Alongiron

I found this awesome video on You Tube about how to sharpen blades. I have not tried it yet but it looks pretty simple. I think this will save us all a bunch of Money!


----------



## jkinoh

Just to add another thumbs up on the Timber Wolf blade. I recently bought a used PM 20" BS, and installed a 3/4" 2/3 TPI Timber Wolf blade. It's an awesome blade. Cuts through hard maple with ease. I have used, and will probably continue to use the 5/8" Olsen All-Pro blades on my Rockwell 14" BS, but will stick to the Timber Wolf on the 20". The Olsen blade has always worked well, decent price, and is stocked at a store not too far from me. Now to see how long the Timber Wolf stays sharp!


----------



## b2rtch

" Now to see how long the Timber Wolf stays sharp!" 
I believe that this is the issue. 
No one argue the fact that these blades are initially excellent , the problem is how long they last. 
In my experience they do not last at all.


----------



## TDH

I purchased a 3 pack of Timber Wolf Blades and must admit they are the best I have used. Not naming the other brands I have tried but some were twice the cost of the 3pack (for a single blade). If they hold up as well as they cut, more Timber Wolf coming my way.


----------



## pathfinder027

Woodcraft carries both Timberwolf (average $30-$40+) and Olsen (Avg $12-$25). I have not yet tried either one, just thought I would mention where they are. I might go buy a sample of each blade and try them myself.


----------



## Magnum

> " Now to see how long the Timber Wolf stays sharp!"
> I believe that this is the issue.
> No one argue the fact that these blades are initially excellent , the problem is how long they last.
> In my experience they do not last at all.
> 
> - b2rtch


I bought the same three pack a long time ago. They are Great Blades and in my experience, they cut as well today as they did brand new. (Within Reason)

I believe Lee Valley presently sells these blade under the name of "Viking". I'll have a look on LV's and see what I can find, and post it here.

Thanks for the review.

Rick


----------



## Magnum

Missed the "EDIT". However. The Info below is from Lee Valley. They appear to be now sold as individual blades.

The four charts also attached might be a good reference for you as they show, what Band Saws require what size Blade. They are priced in CDN Dollars. They also have a separate Re-Saw Blade on site, made in the USA.

Hope this is some value to Ya'll. Link directly to the Band Saw Blades IS HERE

Rick


----------



## Alongiron

I have continued to use these blades and they are amazing. I resawed some 6" thick Cherry last night, and It was like it was not even there..I really like these blades and they continue to stay sharp


----------



## Mojo1

good to see this as my new band saw will be here shortly !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Price for 14" standard bandsaw at 93 1/2 inches is just under 60 USD, not bad


----------

